# pharmaceutical jobs in johannesburg



## priya30 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hiii all

Very soon am planning to move to joburg to my husband who is in WITS Uni, Joburg

Can you please suggest me what kind of jobs are available in pharmaceutical and pharmacy field in SA for Foreign nationals and how to search for them
I googled a lot but nt able to get to something.


i m post grad in medicinal chemistry and presently working as project assistant in one of the India's leading govt. lab.

tc...bye


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

priya30 said:


> Hiii all
> 
> Very soon am planning to move to joburg to my husband who is in WITS Uni, Joburg
> 
> ...


All depends on your skills and Exp.

If you have more than 5 Year of Exp and your skills comes under rare skill required by SA... Your life will be bit easy.

Check out for list of rare skills required by SA ( google it)

If you meet all conditions.. Dont be that happy....

You will need to convert your Indian degree Certificate to equivalent SA(SAQA) certificates....

Since you gonna be in Sa, Things will be easy.

Best Of luck
A


----------



## priya30 (Feb 8, 2010)

hiii anu

thnx a lot fr info....prob is i m having work exp. of only 6 months
still i searched according to rare skills required in SA

Actually i dont want to move to SA without a job....is it possible 2 get a job right here frm india

i searched fr SAQA nd i'll apply fr that

regards


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

priya30 said:


> hiii anu
> 
> thnx a lot fr info....prob is i m having work exp. of only 6 months
> still i searched according to rare skills required in SA
> ...


Abt job serach from India.. i'll say....

It's been 2+ years... I have got nothing.. while sitting here in india...
I get calls... But things turns up negative.. as soon as i tell.. i m not available for f2f discussion.

And i have 5+ years of Exp.

I guess u have better chances if you move to SA and look for job...


----------



## priya30 (Feb 8, 2010)

Anu said:


> Abt job serach from India.. i'll say....
> 
> It's been 2+ years... I have got nothing.. while sitting here in india...
> I get calls... But things turns up negative.. as soon as i tell.. i m not available for f2f discussion.
> ...




hiii

sry fr replying so late

so u mean that i hv to be in SA to search fr job....
ok....nd tell me one more thing.....is working there fr a lady is safe enough
as my husband is in uni. and things are quite safe there but is the situation same outside also

take care


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

priya30 said:


> hiii
> 
> sry fr replying so late
> 
> ...


It all depends on place where u are... 
Keep ur car locked all the time.... Dont drive late in night... and avoid places like CBD and soweto....

If u do all that.. u'll have less probability of getting hurt


----------

